# CAMARO



## ravenclan (Nov 18, 2015)

CAMARO.jpg



__ ravenclan
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 27, 2015)

As of a few years ago, my old neighbor still had his high school, '78 Camaro. Not sure how he kept it going, as his repair tool of choice was usually a 2x4.


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 30, 2015)

my high school buddy had a 72 Camaro . he put two amps and had a total of tweleve speakers in it . i think thats when i lost my hearing! did many a lap thru town on a friday night in the eighties to the big hair bands ..........the good ole days !

Happy Smoking!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 30, 2015)

My twin  brother's best friend in high school bought a 66 Camaro RS when they were first released...Boy did we have fun in that car!

Care Cruses are really big here in the Pittsburgh area and I get to reminisce every time I attend one.  Sure brings back some great days.

Cruse on!

John


----------



## schlotz (Nov 30, 2015)

The first year for the Camaro was '67.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 30, 2015)

schlotz said:


> The first year for the Camaro was '67.


Yes, I know.  Somehow he got one of the first ones that were manufactured in late 66/early 67.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

My other Smoker... a 67 Coronet.


----------

